# Another reason for TiVo series 3/ TiVo HD envy



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Check this out

http://code.google.com/p/tivoremote/

If only


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

You've already got this functionality on TivoWeb, no? Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

You're right Wonderboy that TivoWeb (all variants) provide this functionality.

I think the series 3 needs this because it doesn't have a 'sendkey' utility that TivoWeb* uses.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I kinda sorta canvassed interest in an iPhone skin for Tivoweb here but nobody seemed interested, so I left it as a private project (which I haven't really had time to work on anyway).

If there was enough interest I'd have a go at getting it sorted.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Count me in as an interested iphone user  :up::up:


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Me three


----------



## Mark Ward (Sep 14, 2003)

Me Four (& Five if I can proxy vote for my Dad too )


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I love my iphone, and this would be great..

Viewing the now playing like in the link, nice. 

Or a tivo remote looking skin.
Nice, count me in.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh crap. 

Looks like I'll have to step up to the plate. I'll be back when I've something to show.


----------

